# Notebook cpu upgrade



## Materprophet (23. September 2014)

Kann ich den I7-4702MQ meines Acers V3-772G durch einen I7-4800MQ ersetzen? Nutze ihn für FSX. Das der neue einen 10W höheren TDP hat, ist mir bekannt.

Meine Spezifikationen:
Win 8.1
i7-4702MQ
Acer VA_70HW Motherboard, chipsatz HM86, Sockel 947
GTX 760M
8GB Kingston 1600Mhz
coolpad mit 3 Lüftern
2*60GB SSD + 1000GB


----------



## DerVollo (23. September 2014)

Hallo Materproph,

kommt vor allem auf 2 Dinge an:
- ist die CPU gesockelt und nicht verlötet (einfach mal den Laptop auseinander bauen und checken)
- macht das BIOS das mit.

Zur TDP: das ist immerhin 27% mehr TDP, ob das Kühlsystem das mitmacht ist fraglich. Wenn der Lüfter unter Last jetzt schon gut zu tun hat und die CPU sehr heiss wird, wäre ich da misstrauisch.

Zum Wechsel einfach hier anschauen - das Prinzip ist überall das gleiche:
Prozessor Tausch / CPU wechseln im Notebook / Laptop - YouTube

Zum Vergleich der CPUs:
Intel Core i7 4800MQ vs 4702MQ

Der Leistungsunterschied kommt mir nicht wirklich groß vor, als das ich den Aufwand an Deiner Stelle betreiben würde. Wenn Du es wegen ein paar FPS beim Gaming möchtest, wirst Du denke ich enttäuscht sein. Evtl. bringt es was bei SC2 und Anno, bei anderen Games würde ich nichts erwarten.

Beste Grüße

Edit: Du hast geschrieben, dass Du vor allem FSX nutzt. So wie ich es lese, lastet der FSX vor allem einen Kern stark aus. Dann könnte sich das Upgrade lohnen, da der Base/Turbo-Taktanstieg doch recht hoch ist. Ob das Kühlsystem das mitmacht, bleibt aber immer noch fraglich. 
siehe: http://www.fsdreamteam.com/forum/index.php?topic=3489.0


----------



## Materprophet (28. September 2014)

Kann ich die TDP auch mit der besten Wärmeleitpaste und dem Coolpad kompensieren? Laut Softwareprogram HardwareInfo läuft meiner mit durchschnittlichen 67° beim FSX. Es gibt anscheinend einen inoffiziellen Acer V3-772G "Tiger", der hat einen i7-4800MQ, meine CPU ist übrigens gesockelt.


----------



## Materprophet (28. September 2014)

Woher weiß ich ob das Bios das mitmacht


----------



## iTzZent (28. September 2014)

Indem du es testest, solange es keine anderen Userberichte gibt, denn Acer wird sich dazu nicht äussern.

Der Performancesprung wird aber ehr lächerlich sein. Es sind 500Mhz mehr Kern und Turbotakt, die wirst du aber kaum bemerken. Der Unterschied wird sich wohl auf ca. 5FPS belaufen.

btw: ein i7-4702MQ ist immer gesockelt... der i7-4702HQ ist hingegen stets fest verlötet.


----------



## Hope1983 (30. November 2014)

Hallo,
sorry wenn ich den Thread nochmal aktualisiere, aber ich stehe genau vor dem selben Problem. Gibt es hier schon neuere Kenntnisse?

Bei mir ist aber  eine andere Konstellation, ich hab diesen HP Envy 17-j115eg mit 4702MQ drauf
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?cc=de&lc=de&dlc=de&product=5448698

Und will zumindest auf 4700mq wechseln.  Hat auch 10 W mehr TDP...  ist es eigentlich dann egal ob man 4800mq oder 4900mq installiert?
Dieser Hp Envy 17t-j003 hat den 4700mq drauf. Soweit ich das bei Checks gesehen hab ist alles identisch. Nur ob auf dem Mainboard eine Kleinigkeit anders installiert ist... kann man natürlich nicht sehen.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-HP-Envy-17t-j003-Notebook.100557.0.html

Rein prinzipiell sollte es doch funktionieren? Sogar gleiches Netzteil.     Würde es auch mit 4800mq und 4900 mq klappen??

Danke schonmal für Antworten
lg Hope


----------

